# Unisex names?



## tksama (Apr 16, 2007)

*Note* I'm using female pronouns arbitrarily 

So, my dwarf hotot has been to her new vet (At the Raritan AnimalHospital in NJ, it came well recommended) and even her doctor thoughtshe was the most adorable thing ever. She's just around two months now(I'm so glad I rescued her from that pet store, I'm certain she was tooyoung to be weaned ) and weighs a healthy 450 grams.Unfortunately, the vet saw it nearly impossible to guess the gender andher educated guess was that it was a boy. My father, who raised rabbitswell into his teens, was pretty sure it was a girl. So now, she hasanother 5-6 months before she goes in for spay/neuter and the vet saidshe could determine the gender then:dunno:

Having called it bunny, cutie pie, sweetie, and baby for the past threeweeks, I think I will need to settle for a name that will be able to goeither way :bunnyheart

She's extremely affectionate and definately loves me as hermother:hearts Her favorite toys are her wood chews, her penguin, and me She's always happy to the point of even binkying in her cage (although that could be due to recent renovations...) Either way, Ithought I could use some help after ending a saga of naming my petsafter famous philosophers of the twentieth century :biggrin:






Lounging around with her penguin...





Hiding in my pillow....





She likes to flop down on my desk and keep watch of what I'm doingafter she tires of binkying and doing rounds around the room:jumpingbunny: 


And while I'm here, am I wrong in thinking she's too young to be littertrained? Or would this be the ideal time to start? I don't mind at allcleaning after her and cleaning the cage more often, but I was justwondering. She just enjoys digging and laying around on her carefreshbedding so much, I would feel bad taking it away. And advice is welcome Thanks!


----------



## myLoki (Apr 16, 2007)

Awww that baby is so cute! 


Names: 

Sam
Alex
Taylor
Jordan
Skyler
Ashley
Angel
Lee
Jaime



Just off the top of my head.


t.


----------



## aurora369 (Apr 16, 2007)

I start litter training all my foster babiesright when they come out of the nest box. I figure theearlier they get the idea the easier it will be to finish off theprocess when they are spayed/neutered.

Seems to have worked well for me!

--Dawn


----------



## tksama (Apr 16, 2007)

Dawn, this one seems to particularly enjoydigging through her bedding (which is the same material I use for herlitter boxes). Is there any other way she could satisfy her diggingneeds if I move the bedding into just the litter boxes? I last time Icleaned her cage, I tried laying out a blanket on the floor of her cageand moving the bedding and her hay towards into the litter boxes andneedless to say the blanket was far too soiled by the next morning forme to leave it in there...

Also, thanks for the names T. I think Loki is such a cute name, btw.


----------



## myLoki (Apr 16, 2007)

*Loki thanks you. :blushan:


t.

tksama wrote:*


> Also, thanks for the names T. I think Loki is such a cute name, btw.


----------



## naturestee (Apr 16, 2007)

Oh man, she (or he?) makes me wish I had Fey andSprite as babies! Good news is, dwarf breeds mature early soyou'll probably have an easier time telling her gender in a fewweeks. 

I vote for starting litter training now too. What kind oflitter are you using? She might not like digging in othertypes as much. You can fill a box with newspaper for her todig in while she's out playing, or give her a plastic tub with sand init (messy).

For names, what are your interests? Since you were thinking of naming her after a philosopher, I'm guessing unusual.

A few quick ideas:
Jazz/Jazzy
Kabuki - Japanese theater
Kanji - Japanese picture-word, I've been on a Japanese kick lately
Booger- just because!
Amore
Bonsai
Chibi- pronounced with long E's. Used to describe animecharacters with big eyes, big heads,etc. Perfect for a dwarf hotot!
Karma
Vodka
Saki
Sachi- Japanese for joy
Zappa- as in Frank, the awesome guitarist
Tango


----------



## aurora369 (Apr 16, 2007)

I've found that most babies will soil a blanketor towel. Once they are older and speutered, you can try themagain. My three are good with towels and blankies but not myfosters.

Can you give her a box with hay or shredded paper in it? She may still soil the box, but you can easily replace it.

She may also be digging in the litter because she's trying to get itout of the way because she doesn't like it. Have you triedher with just litter in the litter box and not on the floor of the cage?


--Dawn


----------



## Michaela (Apr 16, 2007)

Oh she or he is so cute!!

I'm terrible with names but my two favourite namesfor either genderare Willow and Bailey.:biggrin:

Yeah I'd start litter-training now too, she might forget it when shereaches puberty, but should be fine again after the spay/neuter.

My girls dig in phone books, took them a little while to figure outwhat they were for but they managed. Though she might be a little smallfor that.:bunnyheart


----------



## tksama (Apr 16, 2007)

naturestee - Your babies are still adorable!Makes me look forward to watching this little one grow up... And I'musing the carefresh litter, so she is essentially digging throughpaper. As it is right now, when she's running around outside the cage Iput out a shoebox with some hay in it and she does some poo in there.So she doesn't have too many accidents outside of her cage, is that astart? 



> She may also be digging in the litter because she's trying toget it out of the way because she doesn't like it. Have you tried herwith just litter in the litter box and not on the floor of thecage?



I did try moving the litter just to the boxes for a few days last weekand all she did was lay in her two boxes and only step out on the restof the cage to get in between the two :? Maybe if I try again with moretime, I just want to be able to put something on the floor for hersince it might be cold and slippery.

Well, the adventure will go on, I guess  As for naming, Chibi isreally fitting! I'm just used to it being attached as an adjective,like chibi usagi &gt;&gt;&gt;:bunnydance: another cutelittle usagi! Part of me is like, it's a cute little Marshmallow! Ormaybe I want to try some Hawaiian names. I think I read somewhere thattrue Hawaiian names are meant to be unisex since their meanings aresymbolic. Thanks for all your help so far


----------



## aurora369 (Apr 16, 2007)

You could try her with a grass matt on thebottom of the cage. Although I have found that sometimesthose get soiled too, but it all depends on the buns.

It is normal for buns to lounge in their litter boxes. Eventhough I give my buns a small carpet, a blankie, and grass matts I'llstill find them sleeping in the litter boxes...

--Dawn


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 16, 2007)

Drew is a good unisex name. 

You could also do texture/color names, like Fluffy, Marshmellow (in LOVE with that bunny of Cheryl13's), Honey, Fuzzy, etc.

As far as regular names, I can't think of anything else...

Hugs!

Rosie and the Herd :bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:

P.S. Your baby is ADORABLE!!!

:inlove:


----------



## Bunny mommy (Jun 14, 2019)

I personally like sam/sammie plus it can be a unisex name.


----------



## Blue eyes (Jun 15, 2019)

Bunny mommy said:


> I personally like sam/sammie plus it can be a unisex name.



You may not have noticed but this thread is 12 years old.


----------

